# QC/QA لمن لا يعرف أو يعرف عليه التحميل الجديد والشامل engineering books



## the poor to god (12 مايو 2010)

*كتاب رائع يتكلم فى جزئية QC/QA والتى لا أعرف كثيرا من مهندسينا العرب الذين يعملون فى هذا التخصص الهام ويقتصر على المهندسين من شرق اسيا كا الهند والفلبين لا أعرف السبب أهو من سهولة التخصص أم من نقص الخبرات والذى يتطلب منك عمل ITP و Method of statment
وتطبيق الجودة ومتابعتها أثناء التنفيذ من أختبارات وخلافه أرجو أن ينفعكم


وعلى كل من يقوم بتحميل الملف دعوة لتحرير القدس وفك الكرب عن أهل غزة*​


----------



## abosalah1 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام الحو (13 مايو 2010)

مشاركة قيمة لمن يعرف قيمتها مثل جميع مشاركاتك .
خالص الشكر والتقدير .
ربنا يفرج كرب اخواننا بفلسطين .


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (13 مايو 2010)

شكراً زميلي العزيز


----------



## mustafasas (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (13 مايو 2010)

زميلنا العزيز 
الملف لم نتمكن من فتحه،هناك خطأ
هل فتحه أحد من الزملاء؟


----------



## the poor to god (13 مايو 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> زميلنا العزيز
> الملف لم نتمكن من فتحه،هناك خطأ
> هل فتحه أحد من الزملاء؟


السؤال هل استطعت ان تقوم بتحميل الملف


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (13 مايو 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> زميلنا العزيز
> الملف لم نتمكن من فتحه،هناك خطأ
> هل فتحه أحد من الزملاء؟



الملف سليم يا زميلي العزيز
عموما رفعت لك الكتاب على الميديافاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?yoyjy3fmwjm

ان شاء الله يفيدك, ومشكور the poor to god مرة اخرى على الكتاب القيم


----------



## the poor to god (23 مايو 2010)

للتجديد


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (23 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## بولزرق (24 مايو 2010)

رعاك الله


----------



## Jamal (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م_هبه (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم أمة المسلمين 

وكل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## البابكري (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## azouzster (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يوجد كتاب لـ qa&qc خاص بأعمال صيانة الأجهزة والمعدات


----------



## azouzster (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد ان أعرف المزيد عن qa&qc


----------



## بن دحمان (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وندعو الله ان ينصرنا ونحقق املنا الموعود باستعادة بيت المقدس وكامل فلسطين


----------



## sayed anwar (21 أبريل 2011)

Thanks


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (22 أبريل 2011)

رائع يا هندسة


----------



## himaelnady (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد حيران (26 أبريل 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــور جــــــــــــــــــدا على هــــــــــــــــــــذا الملف الرائــــــــــــــع


----------



## the Poor 2 God (26 أبريل 2011)

ت


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 مايو 2011)

thanx


----------



## حامد الجمال (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salah_hadi (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا ..........thanks.........;


----------



## ر.م علي (28 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## heshamtaher (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Abu Laith (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

